# Kids In Tokyo - video



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's an old video for our track "Kids In Tokyo". 

We're playing CMW in March, it's our first show in over a year. I'm pretty excited / nervous / anxious. 

Hope to have our new EP out this summer. 

Thanks for watching.


[video=youtube;K_6MNZGoHAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_6MNZGoHAs[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sounds great! Reminds me of some good Lookout! Records punk circa mid-90's.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Very catchy.

The shirts and the Rickenbacker gives me a Jam kinda vibe.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I also always love to see a drummer using a stripped down bare bones kit. Looks super cool.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

TWRC said:


> Very catchy.
> 
> The shirts and the Rickenbacker gives me a Jam kinda vibe.


That is the greatest compliment I could receive. LOVE WELLER. 

Not to say I don't appreciate the other compliments! Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice tune. I liked that I couldn't guess the chorus lyrics. The older guys see The Jam and Lookout. I'll say I see a nice dose of Sloan in there. Not that you aren't doing your own thing.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Paul Weller too.

iaresee, who are you calling old?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

TWRC said:


> iaresee, who are you calling old?


Hehe. Touch a nerve? 

I'm sporting plenty of grey hair now myself. Guess I gotta curb the old guy rhetoric.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

HAHA, not at all. In fact, I'm feeling younger the older I get. I'm sure there's a point where this inverse correlation will all come crashing down on me.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

TWRC said:


> I love Paul Weller too.


Such an amazing talent with an incredible body of work. Always thought it was crazy that he is so revered in the UK and yet still somewhat unknown on this side of the Atlantic. 

An underrated guitar player as well.


----------



## titleofusername (Oct 16, 2011)

wow. thats ridiculously catchy man


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Huh, I missed this first time around. Loves me some power pop, great tune!

Let me throw in a Matthew Sweet reference, this could be right out of his catalogue - and I consider him a MASTER songwriter!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keto said:


> Huh, I missed this first time around. Loves me some power pop, great tune!
> 
> Let me throw in a Matthew Sweet reference, this could be right out of his catalogue - and I consider him a MASTER songwriter!


Very kind words. Thank you. I highly respect Sweet's work.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I seemed to miss this the first time around myself.

Really great power pop, catchy as hell.
I'm hearing a bit of a Weezer influence, nice.

Added to my favs on YT.


----------

